
device/pifoundation/rpi3 – Android for Raspberry PI - shawndumas
https://android.googlesource.com/device/pifoundation/rpi3/
======
breakingcups
What's this? I'm only seeing an empty repository?

~~~
shawndumas
It's inchoate, yes. But it lives nonetheless!

